# Visible gel like Sludge in drains



## Frederick j Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

I have heard from more than one person that white vinegar
or plain vinegar will help with sludge and smell from drains.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 30, 2008)

Its called a soft stopage .

Use a "blow bag" and clean the line


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I get the same thing in my underslab line that goes all the way across my basement. It looks like mashed potatoes and is the same consistency. I've had good luck keeping it in check with Roebic enzyme main line cleaner...The enzymes must like whatever it is.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Chemist:

Did you recently replace your water heater?

If so, then the gel you speak of may be caused by having the wrong kind of anode rod in your water heater for your kind of water.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Did you recently replace your water heater?
> 
> If so, then the gel you speak of may be caused by having the wrong kind of anode rod in your water heater for your kind of water.


You gotta explain that a little more for me/us Nestor. How would that lead to sludge in the sink trap?


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes please, Chemist is just my nickname.:jester: I have a GE water heater and softener, both about 7 years old. Live in an area with very hard water. But I only noticed this buildup recently after I removed the popup when installing a ceramic sink and thought it could be from all the gel type toothpaste, soap, etc we have begun using. Again there is no blocakage or drainage issue.... yet. But what's this mean downline if I see it here?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Chemist and KCTermite:

If it looks like blue or green gel toothpaste, it might be something called "aluminum hydroxide", and it forms on aluminum anode rods in alkaline water. The blue, green or grey jelly beads form on the anode rod and fall off and accumulate on the bottom of the tank.

http://www.hotwater.com/bulletin/bulletin14.pdf

When you run the hot water hard, such as when drawing a bath and waiting for the water to warm up, the cold water rushing out the dip tube can break up this jellied mass and cause blobs of this gel to be carried up to the hot water outlet. Typically, the aluminum hydroxide gel will accumulate and plug up faucet aerators...

But, if the guy didn't have a kitchen faucet spout aerator because he had an adapter for a portable dish washer on the end of the kitchen faucet spout, or the screen in the aerator was torn or missing, or if the jelly blobs were small enough to pass through the aerator screen, or if this is a laundry room sink or a bathtub p-trap where there is no aerator on the spout, or a gazillion other things...

...he'd see what looks like blue or green gel toothpaste in the trap of that sink or tub.

Normally, water heaters are supplied with magnesium anode rods. However, in ground waters that contain a lot of sulphates, sulphur reducing bacteria can grow and produce hydrogen sulphide gas that makes the water smell like rotten eggs. Where water heaters are destined for such areas, the manufacturers will use aluminum anode rods instead, or the plumbing companies that install the heaters will replace the magnesium rods with aluminum rods.

http://www.inspectorsjournal.com/Forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2431

If TheChemist is seeing what looks like blue or green gel toothpaste in his p-trap, it could be aluminum hydroxide from an aluminum anode rod in his water heater reacting with alkaline water in the tank.

PS:
The Chemist: Were you once on The Handymanwire DIY Q&A forum with the signature line: "Rocks are great at being opaque, and even better at being old."? Which, in turn is something you may have read in one of my painting posts?


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello Nestor, 
Thanks for your input.
First off, no haven't ever been to the Handymanwire DIY post. Stumbled across this site two weeks ago looking for furnace info and it just stopped me in my tracks. Got the nickname years ago from popping vitamins.
Anyway, the sink drain looks more like thin greyish mashed potatoes that KCTermite mentioned. When I pulled the cover off the shower drain yesterday to compare, same room, nothing similar, hence my thoughts on toothpaste. I have also replaced all the sinks in my house through the years and not run across this sludge elsewhere in any ABS or brass piping or traps so I thought it might be a residue of our toothpaste or my wife's make up cleansers or gel soaps or a combination of items specific to our ensuite sink area. Our kids use different toothpaste and there is nothing similar in their sink. This isn't caking, just gel like or slime like in it's texture almost like half cooked egg white and it's easy to scoop out. No odour just unsightly. But I would rather halt the cause before it becomes an issue downline.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation Nestor. Very interesting info. 

Based on the description of the problem I'm still thinking it is soapy crap buildup. I'd try the enzyme cleaner I mentioned ($13 at Lowes, HD doesn't have it here)....Let it sit for a day or longer and see how that does. If it doesn't work, the anode rod theory might warrant investigation.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Enzyme Cleaner for Sludge*

Thanks KCT,
Found some biodegradeable enzyme cleaner at the Nautural food store, for only $6. Poured it in the sink and two days later the sludge was gone. 
I thought I got it right until my wife said she had `cleaned`the drain while cleaning the sink. Guess I can`t complain.
Either way, the sink is draining faster, however in pouring the cleaner down all other drains, the mystery sludge was no where else to be seen. So still trying to pinpoint the cause at just the ensuite sink. FYI the enzyme cleaner is septic safe and recommended for toilet and sink clogs as well. Open to further thoughts on the sludge


----------



## Mudi (Jul 13, 2009)

*Nestor, Blue Gel like sludge, like this???*

Tank won't drain, but this did come out in a spurt when I opened up the valve...


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Now THAT looks like aluminum hydroxide. Could be wrong but that would be my first guess.


----------



## Mudi (Jul 13, 2009)

*Yep, i was at a loss until I read this thread...*

Is the tank salvagable with cleaning and a new Anode??? or better off from the time and $$ standpoint to just replace it?? 3.5 years old, light use from the flow standpoint..


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The hot water tank can probably be saved if you can get it draining freely and clear. Be careful, once a flow of water comes out, it could be very hot.

Start by turning the temperature control to "off" or turning off the electricity.

Methods to try:

1. Leave main water valve on, turn off all faucets, open tank drain valve.

2. Close main water valve, open some hot faucets, open tank drain valve.

3. Close water heater cold inlet valve, open some hot faucets, connect garden hose to tank drain valve and try to inject water. Then remove hose and see if water drains back out.

Open a hot water faucet and see taht water is pouring out before turning the electricity or gas back on.

The heater will have to be replaced if a leak is uncovered when a lot of sediment has drained out.


----------

